# How to get a copy of Ada Lovelace's "Notes" for the analytical engine



## Robert Zwilling (Jun 26, 2018)

Does anyone know where to get a copy of Ada Lovelace's "Notes" on her translation of Menebrea's paper on Babbage's Analytical Engine that were published in Taylor's Scientific Memoirs Volume 3, in 1843?


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 26, 2018)

Well, if you have $28k lying around, there's this one:

Sketch of the Analytical Engine invented by Charles Babbage by L.F. Menabrea, translated, and appended with additional notes, by Augusta Ada, Countess of Lovelace by Charles BABBAGE, Ada LOVELACE on SOPHIA RARE BOOKS


But this one is cheaper. Just takes a little typing.

https://galileo.ou.edu/exhibits/notes


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks a million. Don't see why it's so hard to get a copy of it. Typing won't be the problem, the book viewer is as old as the document itself. Heh


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't, either. My first thought was Project Gutenberg, but it doesn't seem to be there.


----------

